# To Those Using Liquid Yeast



## oldrusty (30/4/03)

I don't think my local HBS has any, nor have I seen any in my travels ...and now that I'm gettin' closer to doin' some unfettered brewin'.. well, why not dabble!

.... it just occured to me... like gardeners swapping cuttings... swapping bottles of brew (containing live yeast) could be advantageous if it's cost-effective...i.e postage isn't more expensive than buying the yeast  

but anyway, any info gratefully received and please feel free to indulge me with tales of your experiences and results...


----------



## RegBadgery (30/4/03)

Liquid yeast is available through the mail - eg. ESB regularly send interstate.

http://www.esbeer.com.au/

cheers
reg


----------



## Doc (30/4/03)

Liquid Yeasts are always kept in the fridge.
I didn't know my brew shop stocked them until I asked.
That particular shop stores them in a fridge out the back of the shop.
Ask and you may be surprised.

Cheers,
Doc


----------



## oldrusty (30/4/03)

thanks guys.. especially for the link Reg, cheers!


----------



## RegBadgery (30/4/03)

It's probably common among HBS but I'm pretty sure that ESB mail their yeasts accompanied by a small icepack to help maintain temp during transit.

cheers
reg


----------



## kook (30/4/03)

I've had liquid yeasts shipped to perth by road (3-4 days) with no bad effects. I just put them back in the fridge as soon as they arrive, worked fine.

Next time I order liquid yeast from east, I'll order a fair bit and just get them to put it in a 3KG overnight post bag.

Also, I'm sure somewhere in Brisbane must stock liquid yeast for you??
One store in Perth (TWOC) stocks WYeast. Surely someone in brissie stocks WYeast or WhiteLabs. Ask on the CraftBrewer list, theres bound to be some brissie brewers there.


----------



## RegBadgery (30/4/03)

StPats has some amazing stories about the capacity of yeast preservation during shipping.

http://www.stpats.com/yeastinf.htm

Scroll down to "Can Wyeast be shipped safely?" for some surprising data.

cheers
reg


----------



## Jazman (1/5/03)

Grumpys also deliver liquid yeast to all over oz they sell wyeast so go to www.grumys.com.au


----------



## oldrusty (1/5/03)

thanks Jazzman.. have you used'em yourself?
I'll go have a look


----------



## kook (1/5/03)

I've ordered WYeast from grumpys no problem.
Well, apart from the fact that one of the smack packs got punctured by a sharp part of the CO2 regulator that was in the package.

You'd be best to find somewhere in brisbane that sells them, or buy it from the cheapest online retailer.


----------



## PMyers (2/5/03)

I could swear I saw a web site for a brew shop in Brisbane that said they had recently started stocking liquid yeast (Wyeast, I think). It appeared to be run by a husband and wife team, if that is of any assistance. I can't for the life of me recall the web address though, but I believe they might have been somewhere around the Burpengary (sp?) area.

Cheers,
Pete


----------



## Jazman (2/5/03)

i use mainly grumpys stuff now so they are good and im 45 min from then so i drive up there. I have use only one stain so far which was white labs irish ale and im happy with the results i got it from brewmaker in adelaide. but i have heard on the grumpys forum that there is no probs with delivery and packaging. the even deliver liquid yeast to a bloke in arnahm land nt.


----------

